# American Indian looking for IT jobs in Singapore



## anushap (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,
We are Indians living in American who wish to move to Singapore.
How should we search for jobs with expat benefits? Does anybody have a list of MNC companies in Singapore who hire from International talents? We have been advised to search for jobs in jobsdb and jobstreet. We are looking at it, but would be nice to know of any reliable head hunters or know of some company names who hire in the IT field from worldwide.
Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I could suggest - Robert Walters, and Emerio, and check on the Indian consultancies ..


----------



## anushap (Feb 5, 2010)

*Finding recruiters in Singapore*

Thank you I have contacted Robert Walters and Emerio.
Awaiting to hear from them.

For Indian Consultancies, I am still looking for contact names.
I am trying to reach them but not getting a response back.
I guess would need to work with a known person.

If any body has any further recommendations, please make.


----------



## fuel4mind (Apr 7, 2010)

hi, did you manage to find any other consultancies? Can you please share your experience..

Thanks.


----------



## anushap (Feb 5, 2010)

No Luck yet, did not find any consultancies to work on ongoing basis. Looks like importance is given to localities at this time.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Anushap: dont despair ... well, any country prefers locals than getting foreign talent, but, within this Region, Singapore has the highest tolerance for expats. 

However, come December, the market stagnates, and picks up in February March .. 

I could add a few agencies, with the job search sites: HAYS, ADECCO, APAR, TATA and .. so and so.

As a matter of fact, the banking industry has been seeing a major boost of expat staff, mainly from India ..


----------



## anushap (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for your encouragement. We are also trying to see if a personal visit can improve our chances as some singaporeans suggest. We will try both ways in the new year.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A personal visit will help, to some extent. Another option is to get somebody to pick up a saturday Straits Times paper and post it - so you can review the current market trend ..


----------

